# TCX file help



## svrider (Jan 14, 2009)

Anyone know anything about working with TCX files? I did an interval session the other day and I'm having trouble with it loading to Strava. The data displays fine on my Garmin 510, and in Garmin Connect, but not in Strava. The ride was 1:40:02 long and 27 miles. However Strava only shows a time of 8 seconds and distance of .2 miles.

I've tried loading it directly from the 510 and from a TCX file exported from Garmin Connect. Keep getting the same results. 

Other rides have imported fine...both from the unit and TCX files. So I don't know what's up. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

was it on a trainer and if so did you have the GPS turned off or on? If on a trainer and the GPS was on, it will do what you said. You can import it to Golden cheetah and edit it to delete the GPS data and it will fix it for you. Save and then load from the file where you saved it to Strava.


----------



## svrider (Jan 14, 2009)

You know, it was on a trainer and the GPS is on. I've done a number of trainer rides this winter and I've always had the GPS on and everything loaded fine. Guess I'll turn it off for the next session.

I reloaded it today and it finally uploaded correctly….mostly. The speed data won't display correctly. It shows the correct distance and average speed. But max speed is .2 mph. Strava tech is looking into it. Just figured I'd ask here in case anyone had any ideas.

Thanks for your help!


----------

